# 4 beat count in on Reaper?



## Masoo2 (Jul 31, 2014)

Is it possible to do that? If so, how?


----------



## Mik3D23 (Jul 31, 2014)

Right click on the metronome button; there is an option for count in before playback or recording, and how many measures


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jul 31, 2014)

Masoo2 said:


> Is it possible to do that? If so, how?



Click on the metronome.

Upper right side above your tracks.


----------



## Masoo2 (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I'm very new to using reaper, and had no idea where go find the count in.


----------

